# Archimede Pilot Original



## Guy 67 (Feb 9, 2006)

The casesize is 42 mm and the watch is equipped with a NOS Junghans 687 handwind movement.














































A lumeshot :














































A wristshot to conclude :










Many thanks to my friend Manu for lending me his watch !


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing those wonderful pics !


----------



## sknight (Dec 16, 2007)

Love the hands. Might have to take some artsy shots with my Laco and Graf Zeppelin in the same theme


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Gorgeous Pics!! Better Than The Original!!!


----------



## Pascal (Apr 6, 2006)

Bravo, Guy ! Photos sublimes, comme d'hab !


Also, let's note that the second hand is luminous on the whole length which is not very common.


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

That is such a beautiful timepiece.

Thanks for those images - I have been considering the Stowa, but the Archimede hands and dial appear different/better to me. The 39mm version might be best on my wrist. It does not appear on their website they offer a manual wind movement as an option.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

inlanding said:


> That is such a beautiful timepiece.
> 
> Thanks for those images - I have been considering the Stowa, but the Archimede hands and dial appear different/better to me. The 39mm version might be best on my wrist. It does not appear on their website they offer a manual wind movement as an option.


The handwinding movement *isn´t* an option. Only the Pilot Original (limited edition of 90 pcs) is equipped with a *vintage* Junghans handwinding movement, you might be interested to check the German Watches Forum or PilMil here on WUS.


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you, Mike. Still in the learning curve mode here. I think it's now a matter of choosing between the 39mm or the 42mm Archimede as currently available unless there is someone willing to part with their LE version..


----------



## AlThreesons (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice composition on the shots, but I don't understand why you put that cheap rangefinder camera in there too? :-d


Guy 67 said:


> The casesize is 42 mm and the watch is equipped with a NOS Junghans 687 handwind movement.
> 
> Many thanks to my friend Manu for lending me his watch !


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Sterling pictures!


----------



## racingc5 (Jun 18, 2007)

Stunning tymepiece brother congrats and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Uncle Bill (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice combination, a Fleiger with a vintage handwind movement and what looks to be a Leica M3 with a collapsable Summicron lens. I should know, I have a camera just like that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

free bump for these exceptional pics :-!:-!


----------



## jack jack (Feb 13, 2009)

Another bump for these pics. So are all watch people also 'togs?


----------



## Wile (Oct 30, 2008)

Really nice watch and cool pics! 

As I said here in WUS before the Pilot H is definitely one of my future purchases.


----------



## mikee (Aug 23, 2006)

awesome shots :-! i picked up #86 late last year


----------

